# Gerber LMF 2



## ihaveMANHIDE (Oct 6, 2012)

Thinkin about getting the Gerber LMF 2 for a all purpose survival knife. Any other suggestions on other knives?


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

They're tough as hell. I like the basic sharpener-n-sheath, too. But I find a Mora + machete or small ax much more efficient if cutting or chopping are needed. Especially in sub-tropical US states.

Maybe a Mora + tomahawk if you're running light as possible with real chopping needs.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I like gerber stuff but I just can't warm up to the lmf 2 I have an original lmf love it and they have a diferent name but same blade style as the original can't remember the name. That would be my purchase today if I didn't already have one. Or a SRK from cold steel I also have a recon scout bowie I like it well it's pretty darned heavy though but if you wanted an all in one tool chopper, skinner, Fighter some fine work if you choke way up on the blade. It will do it but as most well know no one knife does everything well you have to be willing to give up some chopping if you want light, some fine working ability if you want long, Fighiting ability if you go short and light. Etc.


----------



## ihaveMANHIDE (Oct 6, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> I like gerber stuff but I just can't warm up to the lmf 2 I have an original lmf love it and they have a diferent name but same blade style as the original can't remember the name. That would be my purchase today if I didn't already have one. Or a SRK from cold steel I also have a recon scout bowie I like it well it's pretty darned heavy though but if you wanted an all in one tool chopper, skinner, Fighter some fine work if you choke way up on the blade. It will do it but as most well know no one knife does everything well you have to be willing to give up some chopping if you want light, some fine working ability if you want long, Fighiting ability if you go short and light. Etc.


Yeah, you ever tried out some of thoes SOG knives? Or KABAR?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Nothing from Sog Yet though if I ever have surplus money there are a couple I might consider. Have had a Kabar USMC style it was ok a good meat and taters knife it didn't really "grab me" though and I gave it to my lil brother who was actually in the Marines. Now adays I lean heavy on Cold steel stuff and recently got some Schrade survival baldes I really like though at my currentl level of physical ability I'll never likely really put em to the test. (The schrades copied a randall design I lusted after for years but couldn't afford) I have the Gerber BMF I got one used off ebay cuz I had always wanted one when I was a kid in the 80's same with lmf I got. I also want the Buck 80's rendition of a rambo knife but as yet have not found one I could afford.


----------



## lindelium18 (Jan 25, 2013)

I know this is an old topic, but I'm looking at the Kabar Becker Companion, also know as the BK2. It has a 1/4" blade, full tang and is on amazon for $60. Everything I've read and seen, it's a great all around knife.


----------



## ihaveMANHIDE (Oct 6, 2012)

lindelium18 said:


> I know this is an old topic, but I'm looking at the Kabar Becker Companion, also know as the BK2. It has a 1/4" blade, full tang and is on amazon for $60. Everything I've read and seen, it's a great all around knife.


Yeah, lemme check that out real quick sounds like a badass knife


----------



## ihaveMANHIDE (Oct 6, 2012)

lindelium18 said:


> I know this is an old topic, but I'm looking at the Kabar Becker Companion, also know as the BK2. It has a 1/4" blade, full tang and is on amazon for $60. Everything I've read and seen, it's a great all around knife.


Fucckk yeah that's a sweet knife man, I'd go with the BK9 though personally. I like the bowie knives. Thoes are sweet!


----------



## ihaveMANHIDE (Oct 6, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> Nothing from Sog Yet though if I ever have surplus money there are a couple I might consider. Have had a Kabar USMC style it was ok a good meat and taters knife it didn't really "grab me" though and I gave it to my lil brother who was actually in the Marines. Now adays I lean heavy on Cold steel stuff and recently got some Schrade survival baldes I really like though at my currentl level of physical ability I'll never likely really put em to the test. (The schrades copied a randall design I lusted after for years but couldn't afford) I have the Gerber BMF I got one used off ebay cuz I had always wanted one when I was a kid in the 80's same with lmf I got. I also want the Buck 80's rendition of a rambo knife but as yet have not found one I could afford.


Yeah bro imma be going to bass pro shop here pretty quick, and imma go check out the knives n stuff


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

I was issued the gerber when i was in OEF 9. I loved it. I used it to dig up ied's. Ran it thru the sharpener and i still use it to gut deer. Before we deployed they had us field test a few. I literally had my joes running over it with a hmmwv and trying to saw bricks in half with it. That knife is rock solid.


----------



## Preppersaurus (Mar 7, 2013)

Love mine!!


----------



## Oatmealer (Sep 21, 2010)

ihaveMANHIDE said:


> Fucckk yeah that's a sweet knife man, I'd go with the BK9 though personally. I like the bowie knives. Thoes are sweet!


I have the Becker BK2. Very solid knife. Very heavy though. Holds an edge extremely well but is fairly difficult to sharpen due to the 1095 steel. For the price, you can't go wrong. Not that I would abuse any of my knives, but this one will stand up to the torture test!


----------



## zachG23 (Aug 27, 2012)

Top fixed blade knives i have tested that are a great price and will last.

Mora Bushcraft Black blade $35-40

Ontario Sp1 $40


----------

